
Building a Modern Bank Backend - obeattie
https://monzo.com/blog/2016/09/19/building-a-modern-bank-backend/
======
AstroJetson
Interesting article. In the US building your own banking back end from scratch
is a daunting task. The US regulations are pretty hefty and the interfaces to
be able to inter-operate with other banks / credit cards are arcane. Wish them
luck!

